
Privacy Threats Through Ultrasonic Side Channels on Mobile Devices [pdf] - cosmeen
http://christian.wressnegger.info/content/projects/sidechannels/2017-eurosp.pdf
======
cosmeen
In this paper, we explore the capabilities, the current prevalence and
technical limitations of this new tracking technique based on three commercial
tracking solutions.

To this end, we develop detection approaches for ultrasonic beacons and
Android applications capable of processing these. Our findings confirm our
privacy concerns:

We spot ultrasonic beacons in various web media content and detect signals in
4 of 35 stores in two European cities that are used for location tracking.

While we do not find ultrasonic beacons in TV streams from 7 countries, we
spot 234 Android applications that are constantly listening for ultrasonic
beacons in the background without the user’s knowledge.

